

Mozilla’s Open Web Apps Makes It’s Debut - amaykul
http://techsplurge.com/3013/mozillas-open-web-apps-makes-its-debut/

======
dean
That post is not well written. It's hard to tell what they mean. This may be
inaccurate, but all I got from it was:

 _"Chrome Web apps,failed to gain a lot of popularity,because it functions
more like a website than a web app"_ ... _"It failed to interest the
developers as well."_ ... _"Well, after a long wait"_ we are going to create
web apps too.

~~~
Lennie
I actually think Prism was the first concept, they started it before
smartphones got apps(tores):

<http://prism.mozillalabs.com/>

EDIT: ok, maybe the iPod was first ?

------
dotcoma
Its Debut.

------
shawnee_
What is up with the erratic commas and spacing in this article?

~~~
Qz
English as a second language.

------
bl4k
terminology is being muddied by calling these 'web applications'.

how about 'browser apps'? or just, something else

